
Qt 5.8 released - reddotX
http://blog.qt.io/blog/2017/01/23/qt-5-8-released/
======
lultimouomo
New features:
[https://wiki.qt.io/New_Features_in_Qt_5.8](https://wiki.qt.io/New_Features_in_Qt_5.8)

------
justinclift
Weirdly, the download page is busted (for me) on both Firefox ESR & Opera
(latest versions, on OSX).

After selecting the appropriate download choice "Open source distribution
...", the "Get started" button never becomes clickable.

(This was working a few days ago, when I downloaded Qt 5.7)

Is anyone else having the same trouble with that page?

------
bostand
I wonder if the qt lite stuff can make future kde distros significantly
smaller...

~~~
turrini
I think the main benefit of Qt Lite is for static builds, since KDE heavily
uses almost everything available on Qt, dynamically.

~~~
akjainaj
Size of Qt has stopped me from ever thinking of making a small application
that uses Qt. It bumps the size by... 20MB at least. I'd love to try Lite
sometime.

